# basking problem



## bighammer554 (Jun 18, 2009)

hi everyone i am a newbie and i have just brought a viv and a bearded dragon which is about 2 months old ,the only problem i got is that he doesnt bask under the lamp he keeps going to the opposite side of the viv and sleeps, the basking spot temp is 95-100 which i was told was correct for the age can any one help thanks


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

Leave Him For a few days He might like the coldness but if he doesnt move within 3 weeks take him to a specialist x


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

hes probably not used to the tank yet so just leave him and hilll come around mine did not bask for 2 days when i ngot him now he basks all


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

the time


----------



## sully93 (Dec 10, 2012)

When i got mine about the same age, i just put him under it and he loved it. They're babies and in some cases they need training to an extent, but at the same time allow them to explore, they're built for survival so he will move.

Hope this helps


----------

